# الاقباط متحدون



## ++menooo++ (4 مارس 2006)

*الاقباط متحدون*

*الأقباط متحدون*​*حرق كنيسة مار مينا ببنى مزار​* *
قامت مجموعة من المتعصبين بحرق كنيسة مار مينا ببنى مزار فى المنطقة الغربية وذلك بعد انتشار شائعات تقول أن الأقباط قاموا بحرق مسجد فى المنيا وردا على الرسوم التى نشرت فى الدانمارك بعد بث شائعات فى آسنا بان بعض الأقباط يقوموا بنشر رسوم مسيئة للنبى وهو ما أدى لقيام المسلمون بحرق احدي منازل الأقباط .
وصرح مصدر قبطى مسئول من المنيا أن الكنيسة أصيبت بتلفيات كثيرة منها الزجاج وحوش الكنيسة ولكن لم تؤثر النيران على الموجودين داخل الكنيسة أو خارجها وقامت قوات الأمن بالوصول بعد الحادث لكنها لم تتوصل حتى الآن للجناة بل قاموا باستدعاء القس عجايبى يوسف راعى الكنيسة لاستجوابه فى مقر امن الدولة بالمنيا .
وتقوم قوات الأمن بحصار الكنيسة حتى الآن وملاحقة الجناة وأكد مصدر أمنى أن المواد التى استخدمت كانت مواد بدائية كالكيروسين والبنزين ولا صحة لما تردد بتفجير الكنيسة ونقوم الآن بتمشيط المنطقة بالكامل للقبض على الجناة ونحاول السيطرة على الوضع حتى لا يتفاقم فى ظل الشائعات المتلاحقة التى تزداد مع تكرار مثل هذه الأحداث *


----------

